# Craft show booth setup



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a question to all of those folks that display and sell their projects at a "Craft Show or Farmers Market" I have been using tables, and it just does not seem like the right way to go, even though it is probably the easiest and simplest, I was wondering if anyone would share their display method or offer some idea of a good way to display such things as bowls, rolling pins, cutting boards, etc. things should be no longer than 6 feet so as to fit in the vehicle, and light weight so that setup is not a struggle, sometimes things have to be carried quite a ways. 
Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you
Smitty


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

a friend of mine does quite well at craft shows.
having something in the background and each side to display your projects
will keep the potential customer focused on you and your crafts.
(think of forcing "tunnel vision" into your booth).
and if you can actually be working on a project: sanding, carving, assembly, painting, etc.
is a plus - in my opinion.
don't just stand there with your hands in your pockets like a jewelry salesman at WalMart.
(the worst case I have ever seen is the "craftsman" sitting in a lawn chair smoking a pipe
and reading a book). 
apparently, this guy does not need the money. he just wants to get out of the house.










as for getting the booth to the point-of-sale, I would try to fabricate everything that would 
fit into a designated format. strap it all together and have the bottom piece with wheels.
I haven't looked, but, if you google how to build a compact & portable craft booth, you might
find something that you can build to suit your needs.
everything you see in the above photo fits into the back of a Dodge Grand Caravan and is
rolled to the Point-of-Sale in one or two easy trips.
putting extra effort into a nice, attractive booth is worth the price of the labor, IMO.
and also, that would fit under the 10×10' EzUp tent for outside events.

.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

+1 to everything John said. And I will add don't setup your point of sale on a folding table. Its weird to have the person collecting your money sitting in a chair at a low table. When my mom started out selling her quilts and crocheted items at craft shows I made her some stands for her folding table. Just so we could get it up at normal retail counter height. She made a banner/skirt to go cover 3 sides of that setup.

And like John suggested, my Mom brings yarn and her crochet needles (or maybe they are hooks…idk) with her to make hats and scarves at her booth. It really impresses people when she is holding a conversation without missing a stitch. I think being able to see the craftsman working their craft is a big draw to get customers interested in your wares.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I used to sell coffee at Farmers Markets. We always used tables, but it made the most sense for that product.

I have a friend who makes tie dye. She uses the metal grid wall, with hangers, and shelves. I think this might be a good way to go for displaying woodworking stuff as well. Use the gridwall as a backdrop, like John Smith mentions above, but also you can use simple folding shelves to display heavier items like bowls and such.

Something like one of these

But, you could probably make some yourself our of inexpensive pine.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Make some cool butcher block tables on wheels.


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

Smitty,

I use the stuff in these pics for my show displays.










8' folding table with space inside for these display items.










No chance of losing display stuff.










All set up.










This is the bowl rack. Sorry. I don't have any pics of the cutting board rack but I could get one if you like.

This folds up to 4' x 4' x 6". I built a 4 wheel dolly to carry it all. The table acts as the deck of the dolly and carries the totes full of inventory.

I have another smaller table to go with this so I get about 40 sq ft of display space to lay stuff out. I've done fairly well with this set-up for several years and hope to continue if things get going again.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have done over 200 craft sales, or farmers markets, over the past 12 years. I have tried different ways of displaying my products. Boxes and toys. I have made vertical racks for them and horizontal racks and find that simple tables work just as well. 
One thing I have noticed about shoppers: If you are in front of your products or expect shoppers to come into your booth space, most potential buyers just walk by with a glance and move on. I put my tables in a horseshoe shape with me behind the tables. Selling on the front and the sides. This way shoppers are much closer to the products and I get better results. My boxes and toys sell much better than wall hung items (other than crosses) so I no longer make them.
The exception to this set-up is when I have two spaces I then put the tables across the back of the space and up the sides. If the display is 20 feet wide the shoppers will then walk into your booth space more often.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've been using the set 'it on the table' method for most items. I also set one Hope Chests on a table, easier for people to see the craftsmanship up close. And place a Cedar Chest on the floor in front but to the side sort of sticking out in the walk way of the booth (they have to look at it to walk a little around it). I do have a 6' tall sales sign stand placed on the floor next to the table, that I have pictures of previous work (potential customers like seeing your past work).

Been thinking about building a shelf system and only using one table for a chest, brochures and business cards, instead of two tables. You can get some ideas from these table display riser pics https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Table+Risers+for+Craft+Show+Display&form=IDINTS&first=1&scenario=ImageBasicHover

Or these craftshow display ladder pics https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Scarf+Displays+for+Craft+Shows&form=RESTAB&first=1&scenario=ImageBasicHover


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't do craft shows anymore. But when I did I sold mainly to woodworkers that appreciated what I did. I got tired of being insulted by dumb people that thought wood only came in one color and I somehow stained everything.
I peddled my Dovetail boxes and small tables.
It's been awhile for me I cannot imagine it's gotten any better.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

A lot of good info, I especially like the shelf risers shown by "Wooden Dreams", and some of the display stands that "Snowbeast" has shown. 
A few good ideas from everyone, I'll probably incorporate many of them together
Thank you all, very much, you now have my mind a whirling with ideas.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice thing about risers, easy to carry in, easy to set up and quick to dismantle.








assembles to this at the craftshow, no glue, no nails and no screws


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Wooden Dreams, great idea, I like it. I'm going to try this idea, but I'll have to modify it some to fit what I want to do. I want to quit using tables, so as to lighten my load and less to carry while setting up and tearing down, I'm going to use a step ladder type of stand to put shelves on, and your type of shelves will fit in between two of them.


----------

